# Thrush



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

I'm 5 weeks and I've developed thrush - great  .  Is there anything I can buy over the counter to alleviate the symptoms   suitable for use in pregnancy?  I'm on 600mg progesterone vaginal pessaries a day and a few other medications (clexane, aspririn, dex, progest in oil, oxy progest, progynova, vit e).  Or should I just stick to nat yogurt - mmmmm.  Thanks.

Nics xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hope you managed to get sorted out? Sorry couldn't reply but been abroad on holiday. Get asked this question a lot so a search of this board would have revealed answer 

Clotrimazole 500mg pessary is the standard treatment. The OTC product isn't licensed to sell in pregnancy though so generally you would get it prescribed by the GP.

Maz x


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Mazv,

Thanks for that, I did do a search but could only find solutions for thrush during tx so wasn't too sure if the same medication could be used for pregnancy.  It seemed to clear up over night but I think I'll get that pessary for future use.  Thanks again.

Nics xx


----------

